# City of Angels



## MillburyAuditorium (Sep 24, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Not sure if this is in the right section~

Well, I have been informed today that the HighSchool Drama club will be putting on City of Angles this year.
I was just wondering if anyone else has done this play before and had any comments on it.
Any lighting tips, etc.


----------



## Van (Sep 24, 2009)

MillburyAuditorium said:


> ..................
> Well, I have been informed today that the HighSchool Drama club will be putting on City of Angles this year....


 


Is that the one by Pythagoras ? Or the adaptation by Newton? 

 sorry, had to

Never done it.


----------



## cprted (Sep 24, 2009)

Van said:


> Is that the one by Pythagoras ? Or the adaptation by Newton?
> 
> sorry, had to
> 
> Never done it.


----------



## KeepOnTruckin (Sep 24, 2009)

That is a humorous picture.

Anyways, I did City of Angels a few years ago. As I recall we had 5 foot square acting areas indevidualy lit in a grid all over the stage. This was so that we could move 5 big boxes (about 10 feet tall) with projection screens on the front and a projector in back. And then we had images rear-projected on the boxes which moved up and downstage between scenes to provide the walls of whatever the space was. There was a large expense incurred to rent the projectors.


----------



## MillburyAuditorium (Sep 24, 2009)

Sorry, I realize I mispelled Angels 



KeepOntruckin
Hmm, We will most likely build one or two double sided walls, if there are multiple backgrounds needed. Maybe they will get a chance to take apart and reuse the wood from sets sitting on stage left from -cough-seven-cough- years ago.
Or maybe use the flys for backrounds, hmm.


----------



## Drmafreek (Sep 28, 2009)

Heritage Theatre Festival did this two years ago. I was the props master and boy was it an interesting show to work on. I'm assuming you're referring to the musical, and if not, then ignore the rest.

The production team went with a Film Noir motif for the "filmed" parts and a general realism for the "modern" scenes. It was extremely prop heavy and the number of locations was almost annoying. The set design consisted of a multitude of drops and wagons to create all the scenes. 

You can see some show shots at here.


----------

